# Transmutations-Spezi + flüchtiges Leben



## campino76 (15. Juni 2011)

Wurde beim Transmutieren etwas geändert? Ich hab mit meinem Alchi (transmutieren-Spezi) jetzt 2 Tage hintereinander flüchtiges Leben in flüchtige Luft transmutiert und es gab nie einen Procc oder extra flüchtige Elemente.  Ich habem jedesmal nur die 15 flüchtige Luft raus und sonst nix. Normal sollten ja noch 5-6 Stk. von einem anderen Element dabei sein, oder?


----------



## RedShirt (15. Juni 2011)

Doch, es procct noch.


----------



## campino76 (15. Juni 2011)

werds heut nochmal testen.. aber im chat und in den taschen hatte ich definitiv keine extra elemente.. -.-


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juni 2011)

Da ich das fast jeden Tag mache, wenn ich nicht selbst mal Echtgold brauchen sollte (Leben -> Luft is einfach zu chillig und man erwirtschaftet mMn mehr, da man "proc luck abhaeniglos" ist).. 

Ja! Es wurde definitiv geändert. Anfangs hat man mit ziemlicher Regelmaessigkeit 15er Procs eines 2. Elements bekommen (konnte auch noch mal Luft sein). Mittlerweile proct es entweder gar nicht, oder es sind nie mehr als 5 Extra Elemente. Das bei dir aber gar nix proct ist dann extremes Pech. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du das taeglich machst?

Bekommt man die 2er-5er Extra Procs eigentlich auch als "Nicht Transmute" Alchi?


----------



## Anemsis (15. Juni 2011)

Wie hoch ging das denn früher? Man setzt ja 15 Leben ein und sollte und selbst das ist nicht sicher, 15 Luft z.B. bekommen. 
Ich hatte bisher nie mehr als 17 Elemente insgesamt.


----------



## campino76 (15. Juni 2011)

nö, ich habs jetzt nur mal gemacht, weil ich luft für die craftbare lederrüstung brauchte. ich bild mir ein, der procc wurde irgendwann mal dahingehend geändert, dass nun immer ein paar extra elemente rauskommen wenn man trans-spezi is.

ganz am anfang war es ja so, dass man gelegentlich die gleiche menge eines 2. elements bekommen hat. also wenn man zb. 15 leben zu 15 luft transte, bekam man mit etwas glück die gleiche menge eines 2. elements dazu. die chance war aber so gering, dass man als trans-alchi gegenüber den anderen spezis eher benachteiligt war. daher wurde es von blizz so geändert, dass man mit jedem transen zusätzlich ein paar andere elemente dazu bekam. ich war der meinung, dass wäre immer noch so.. anscheinend aber nicht.

edit: dass man beim transen aus 15 leben mal 16 oder 17 luft/erde/feuer/wasser rausbekommt, geschieht unabhängig von der spezialisierung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte mal in Uldum 14 Flüchtige Luft und als Extraprogg 6 Flüchtiges Feuer.
Jedoch habe ich bemerkt das die Proggs [Auch bei Echtgold und anderen Transmutationen, z.B. 8 Saronit zu Titan] viel viel Seltener kommen als früher.


----------



## madmurdock (23. Juni 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Wie hoch ging das denn früher? Man setzt ja 15 Leben ein und sollte und selbst das ist nicht sicher, 15 Luft z.B. bekommen.
> Ich hatte bisher nie mehr als 17 Elemente insgesamt.



Frueher hat man zb 15+17, also insgesamnt 32 Luft aus 15 Leben erhalten. (Hab ich sogar n Screen von)

Heute ist es maximal 17+7 oder so, ergo 22, und selbst darueber kann man sich schon freuen. ^^ Hab zumindest keine ~15 Extra mehr erhalten seit mehreren Monaten. Naja, mehrere 10000 Gold macht man ja trotzdem dadurch auf lange Sicht gesehen mit minimalem Aufwand. ^^

Einfach immermal alle 1 2 Monate paar 100 Fluechtiges Leben kaufen fuer 2 bis 5 Gold pro und 1 Min lang auf den Char in Uldum loggen.


----------



## Jinthalor (23. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Einfach immermal alle 1 2 Monate paar 100 Fluechtiges Leben kaufen fuer 2 bis 5 Gold pro und 1 Min lang auf den Char in Uldum loggen.





Das würde ich gerne sehen wie du 100 Flüchtiges Leben in einer Minute in 100 Luft verwandelst.... bei einem *fast* 24 h CD 

Gruß Jin


----------



## Terrorzapfen (1. Juli 2011)

eine andere Frage zum transen: Ich bilde mitr ein, dass ich früher je "Trans-Art" einen CD hatte. Also Echtgold 3 Tage und unabhängig davon Leben 24h. Ich kann mich jetzt aber nicht erinnern, ob ich das je an einem Tag versucht habe. Heute Morgen jedoch ein Echtgold gemacht und nach Uldum geportet um Luft zu transen. Dann seh ich dass da CD drauf ist (habe gestern definitiv kein Leben getranst). War das schon immer so und ich habe es nur nicht bemerkt?


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. Juli 2011)

Der Trans CD lag schon immer quasi auf deinem "Alchi Trans Stein" und nicht auf den einzelnen Transarten. Reset ist um Mitternacht.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (1. Juli 2011)

bedeutet 1x Echtgold = 3 Tage nichts mehr transen, wenn ich deine Aussage korrekt interpretiere?


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. Juli 2011)

egal was transen, um 24 uhr das nächste transen... also jeden tag cd reset um 24 uhr!


----------

